# Mes 100 premiers messages sur MacGé!



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Et voilà, j'y suis enfin!

Juste un petit topic qui ne sert à rien mais après tout on est bien dans le bar... Quand un topic utile sera dans le bar j'arrêterais! 

Vive MacGé!


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon, on peut fermer. tout est dit.


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Quand un topic utile sera dans le bar j'arrêterais!
> 
> Vive MacGé!


tout est dit, mais certain se pose les bonnes questions...


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tout est dit, mais certain se pose les bonnes questions...



Depuis quand tu aurais un cerveau toi ?


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand tu aurais un cerveau toi ?


ou la, loin de moi cette idée malheureux !! faudrait que je me prenne au sérieux... surtout pas de ça chez moi !
quand je vois ce que ça donne :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

100 posts !!

Global va venir t'applaudir


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 100 posts !!
> 
> Global va venir t'applaudir




.... et le sujet vas passer à 100 pages en 10 minutes  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui il va surement venir ... Faites place au maitre floodeur !!!   

Sinon  Aurelien_


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> .... et le sujet vas passer à 100 pages en 10 minutes  :love:



C'est clair !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair !!!



si la bergère est là en plus!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> si la bergère est là en plus!



Je suis juste l'avant garde avant l'arrivée du gros de la troupe  ...   


Et quand je dis "gros de la troupe" c'est qu'une expression hein ! Me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

qui parle de flooder ?


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Ah d'accord je vois ce que donne un sujet à flood...

 C'est qui Global?
Un floodeur modèle?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> qui parle de flooder ?



On a rien dit ... Juste que global viendrait saluer les 100 posts c'est tout !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord je vois ce que donne un sujet à flood...
> 
> C'est qui Global?
> Un floodeur modèle?



C'est pas un floodeur ... C'est LE maitre du flood !!


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a rien dit ... Juste que global viendrait saluer les 100 posts c'est tout !



Ah ba ça c'est gentil de sa part.

J'espère que vous dites vrai!


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un floodeur ... C'est LE maitre du flood !!



Dans le genre t'es pas mal non plus non?    

Allez j'essaye de rentrer en concurrence, mais juste pour ce topic... c 'est que c'est un job à plein temps que de flooder...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre t'es pas mal non plus non?
> 
> Allez j'essaye de rentrer en concurrence, mais juste pour ce topic... c 'est que c'est un job à plein temps que de flooder...



C'est sur


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> c 'est que c'est un job à plein temps que de flooder...


mais surtout : c'est mal.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais surtout : c'est mal.



Oui très mal !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre t'es pas mal non plus non?
> 
> Allez j'essaye de rentrer en concurrence, mais juste pour ce topic... c 'est que c'est un job à plein temps que de flooder...



Oui mais moi c'est rien en comparaison de globalcut ... Va voir sa fiche et tu comprendras


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

global est connecté il va surement bientot arrivé


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

de quoi on parle ici ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> de quoi on parle ici ?



faut que tu dises bravo au monsieur  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, j'y suis enfin!
> 
> Juste un petit topic qui ne sert à rien mais après tout on est bien dans le bar... Quand un topic utile sera dans le bar j'arrêterais!
> 
> Vive MacGé!



Bravo  :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 100 posts !!
> 
> Global va venir t'applaudir




 comment savais-tu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> .... et le sujet vas passer à 100 pages en 10 minutes  :love:



Pas ce soir   :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> comment savais-tu ?



Parce que t'aimes encourager les petits qui veulent suivre tes traces !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord je vois ce que donne un sujet à flood...
> 
> C'est qui Global?
> Un floodeur modèle?




 c'est meuwoi 

A que meuh meuh  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> faut que tu dises bravo au monsieur  :rateau:



C'est bon ? on passe à quoi maintenant ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> comment savais-tu ?



je suis ta conscience global


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas ce soir   :rose:



Oui mais t'es bien lancé là !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'es bien lancé là !



C'est clair et si on se débrouille je fait mon 1000 bientot


----------



## FANREM (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tout est dit, mais certain se pose les bonnes questions...



Remarque que ce n'etait pas une question, mais une affirmation


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair et si on se débrouille je fait mon 1000 bientot



Oui j'avais remarqué ...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je suis ta conscience global


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Bravo Aurélien !   

Merde, je suis arrivé trop tard ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que ce n'etait pas une question, mais une affirmation



Et là tout est dit ???


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que ce n'etait pas une question, mais une affirmation


affirmatif mon capitaine


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair et si on se débrouille je fait mon 1000 bientot



Encore un nouveau futur sujet    :rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Je suis pas satan, juste le canard de l'enfer  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Aurélien !
> 
> Merde, je suis arrivé trop tard ?



Non non


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et là tout est dit ???


 Je pense qu'on peux étayer encore un peu le propos


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas satan, juste le canard de l'enfer  :rateau:


   'tain j'avais pas remarqué que ton avatar était une silhouete de canard    


tu va croire que je ne te regarde plus comme avant, mais ça n'a rien à voir :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non


 pareil


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'avais pas remarqué que ton avatar était une silhouete de canard
> 
> 
> tu va croire que je ne te regarde plus comme avant, mais ça n'a rien à voir :rose:



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

P-9


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'avais pas remarqué que ton avatar était une silhouete de canard
> 
> 
> tu va croire que je ne te regarde plus comme avant, mais ça n'a rien à voir :rose:



C'est même le canard d'Adium


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> P-9



Plouf :rateau: 

A-3 :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on peux étayer encore un peu le propos



Certes mais je laisse cette tâche à d'autres !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Plouf :rateau:
> 
> A-3 :mouais:



Heu?

P-7


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Plouf :rateau:
> 
> A-3 :mouais:



IL A COULÉ MON PORTE-AVIONS !!!!!


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Plouf :rateau:
> 
> A-3 :mouais:


Mouuuuarff    :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Certes meis je laisse cette tâche à d'autres !



je pense qu'on peut etayer le sujet en disant que 100 post c'est un cap dans une vie  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'on peut etayer le sujet en disant que 100 post c'est un cap dans une vie  :rateau:



Que dis-je, une péninsule


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

il est bien planqué ton sous-marin :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'on peut etayer le sujet en disant que 100 post c'est un cap dans une vie  :rateau:



Mais mille c'est mieux


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'on peut etayer le sujet en disant que 100 post c'est un cap dans une vie  :rateau:


tu vas prendre un coup de vieux dans 6 posts, méfie toi tu es proche des 1000 posts


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il est bien planqué ton sous-marin :hein:



c'est stargazer il triche il bouge ses navires


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Que dis-je, une péninsule



J'ai voulu la faire mais ça aurait fait doublon !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

c'est énorme


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est stargazer il triche il bouge ses navires



Je veux juste gagner


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu vas prendre un coup de vieux dans 6 posts, méfie toi tu es proche des 1000 posts



vi c'est pour sa j'ai fait un compte a rebourd! P-3 je crois


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

P-4 :casse:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

je te garde un coup de boule de ma prochaine tournée pour la peine


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est énorme



Quoi ? Sa péninsule ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> P-4 :casse:



999   j'ouvre un thread?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

T'as choisi quoi comme sujet de nouveau thread ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> P-4 :casse:



Je m'en doutais un peu ....


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

LOL je pars pas longtemps et déjà 4pages sur mon sujet... 

Vous floodez bien les mecs bravo!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 999   j'ouvre un thread?


 666 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon , il à disparu où ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> LOL je pars pas longtemps et déjà 4pages sur mon sujet...
> 
> Vous floodez bien les mecs bravo!



C'est tout un art !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon , il à disparu où ?



Il doit créer un topic !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

patience, patience 

Merde c'est diamche soir, j'vais pas pouvoir trouver de cadeau


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Ou alors il a peur de franchir le pas ...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

C'est quand même long :sleep:


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi je peux jouer à la bataille navale?

Vpus flooder à plein temps c'est pas possible...


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il doit créer un topic !


 ouais :


> Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 21h51
> Rédige une nouvelle discussion Le Bar MacG @ 21h51


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il a peur de franchir le pas ...


 Le manque d'habitude sûrement


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même long :sleep:



Poste un peu ça te détendera !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je peux jouer à la bataille navale?
> 
> Vpus flooder à plein temps c'est pas possible...




Attention, on va bientôt changer de chaine


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

J'en reviens pas le temps de rafraichir: déjà 3messages!


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> J'en reviens pas le temps de rafraichir: déjà 3messages!


 ouais, ces mecs là, tes cents messages ils les font en une matinée quand ils sont en forme.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

T'es rapide Aurelien


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

T'essayerais pas de me convertir en floodeur toi là... :modo:

Non moi c'est juste de tps en tps comme ça j'ai pas le temps sinon ...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

ah bah y faut du 2 mo au moins pour suivre ici sinon t'es out !!


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah bah y faut du 2 mo au moins pour suivre ici sinon t'es out !!



Oui c'est ce que je vois...

Trop de temps gaché pour moi...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ces mecs là, tes cents messages ils les font en une matinée quand ils sont en forme.



Tu parles du qui ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ce que je vois...
> 
> Trop de temps gaché pour moi...



On gâche jamais rien ici


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

De toi et de Global je suppose...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du qui ?



il parle en conaissance de cause    :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, en attendant prend ce coud'boule


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> De toi et de Global je suppose...



Il a plus de posts que moi !


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Juste plus de 10 fois plus mais à part ça...


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour le koudboul... en revoilà un.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Juste plus de 10 fois plus mais à part ça...



Je parle de poildep !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le koudboul... en revoilà un.



 


merci


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

merci pour ton merci... hop re-coud'boul...


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Merde j'ai pas le droit... ouin...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Merci Aurelien_


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

merci pour ton merci


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ton merci


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Merci pour ton


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour ton merci de mon merci ...

Je sens qu'on va aller très loin avec ça


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

merci pour ton merci pour mon merci pour ton merci pour mon merci.

Oops j'ai pas compté y en a le bon nombre?!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

On va vers la fermeture


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Oh non tout mais pas ça... siouplait... pas mon topic... ouin...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

T'as de la chance que j'ai pas les clefs


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Le grand-oncle du cousin de la soeur de la mère de la tante de la grand-mère de la cousine de celui qui a épousé la grand mère de ma tante est serrurier...

Tu veux que je lui demande ce qu'il peut faire?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance que j'ai pas les clefs



Et pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé ...



"Je l'ai cherchée partout j'ai fait le tour du monde
De Venise à Java de Manille à Hankor
De Jeanne à Victoria de Vénus en Joconde
Je ne l'ai pas trouvée et je la cherche encore

Je ne connais rien d'elle et pourtant je la vois
J'ai inventé son nom j'ai entendu sa voix"



PS: c'est les demoiselles de rochefort pour les incultes qui auraient pas compris!


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui oui je suis encore là
Pas pour longtemps mais encore là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

va te coucher, sinon demain privé de macintoche


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> va te coucher, sinon demain privé de macintoche



Oui c'est ça le risque...

En fait c'est surtout que j'ai cours à 8h30demain et que je vais aller de moi même me coucher bien sagement...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> va te coucher, sinon demain privé de macintoche



Pas grave si il sagit du " macintoche"


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui tant que j'ai le G5...


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon bonne nuit tout les flooders moi j'y vais...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance que j'ai pas les clefs



j'peux t'prêter mon trousseau la semaine si tu veux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

sur ce  m'en vais préparer mon sac, une douche et 2 ou 3 heures de sommeil.


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Sonny ?








Sonny ?






J'ai rêvé, où t'es même pas venu abraser ?

Putain, l'Amok et toi, vous baissez. On peut même plus compter sur vous pour dresser le nioube. C'est désolant.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'peux t'prêter mon trousseau la semaine si tu veux




Vas-y j'en profiterais pour arroser tes plantes aussi


----------

